# bastard - sans être vulgaire



## wendysarah

Est-ce qu'il y a un mot pour "bastard" qui n'est pas trop vulgaire? J'ecrit un petit histoire pour mon cours, et j'ai besoin d'un mot à decrire le renard qui essai à manger mes poulets, comme, "Voila, le petit ....."

Merci!

Wendy


----------



## melu85

chenapan ( a bit old-fashioned but i think it can work in your context)


----------



## Sbonke

coquin, filou...


----------



## Staarkali

dans l'absolu, _bâtard_ n'est pas vraiment vulgaire. C'est pas la classe, mais ça passe mieux que _connard_ ou _salope_ par ex.


----------



## melu85

> dans l'absolu, _bâtard_ n'est pas vraiment vulgaire. C'est pas la classe, mais ça passe mieux que _connard_ ou _salope_ par ex.


 

yes, but it doesn't mean the same as the English "bastard" to me


----------



## Staarkali

I think the meaning remains quite alike, only the "strength" is not the same.

However, to answer the original question, _voilà le petit_ _bâtard_ is perfectly tolerated in a essay, whereas _voilà la petite salope_ is most so-so.


----------



## Topsie

I wouldn't translate "Oh, the little bastard!" by _"Oh le petit bâtard !"
_Bastard in English is more like _Salaud _or_ Salopard,_ which is exactly what an irate French farmer would say if he saw that a fox had been at his chickens...
The feminine "_salope_" is a lot more offensive that "_salaud_" IMHO.


----------



## CDHMontpellier

I like the word "filou" (in general, and in your text!).


----------



## Suehil

I think it is important to note that 'bastard' in Australian English is milder than it is in BE and used much more often.


----------



## Lezert

some others:
*voyou
fripouille
canaille
crapule*


----------



## xtrasystole

Topsie said:


> Bastard in English is more like _Salaud _or_ Salopard,_ which is exactly what an irate French farmer would say if he saw that a fox had been at his chickens


I concur.


----------



## Etana

Je dirais :
* Canaille* ( la petite canaille )
* Gredin*
* Saligaud*

et je préfère *Fripouille* ( la petite fripouille )

Filou et coquin ce serait plus pour un enfant qui fait quelque chose de pas trop méchant. Et bâtard, entre 2 amis, ça va, sinon pas trop.


----------



## denkmaler

Salaud.
(en aucun cas "bâtard").
Les autres suggestions sont bonnes, mais d'emploi moins courant.


----------



## Staarkali

denkmaler said:


> Salaud.
> (en aucun cas "bâtard").
> Les autres suggestions sont bonnes, mais d'emploi moins courant.


 
Unless I missed something, the original question is to find a French equivalent of English _bastard_ that is not as strong.

So again, *filou, gredin, gredin, fripouille, bâtard *are all possible choices.

Coarse words such as _salaud_ which leads to a consensus in the parallel debate of the direct translation are irrelevant here, because the original poster especially specified she wants to use it in an school composition.


----------



## denkmaler

I would hate to have the previous entry be the last word in this discussion, especially since it is formulated in such a peremptory tone. It is perfectly clear that the word to translate is "bastard." This term is often used in English (US) as an insult, the mildness or vulgarity of which is all a matter of context, tone and sensitivity. To my knowledge, although the word "bâtard" may be used as a literal translation, it is not used in French as an insult with anything approaching the degree of frequency of its English equivalent. The  word "salaud" comes closer to this frequency of usage than any of the other French words suggested above. Its  relative vulgarity is tempered by the fact that it is preceded by "petit." And so in "petit salaud" we have a perfect French equivalent for "bastard" in all respects.


----------



## melu85

May I respectfully disagree? we wouldn't call a fox "petit salaud".
gredin, filou seem to really fit the context


----------



## Etana

I would say again : *fripouille*

And I think that "petit salaud" is often worst than "salaud".


----------



## Staarkali

melu85 said:


> May I respectfully disagree? we wouldn't call a fox "petit salaud".
> gredin, filou seem to really fit the context


yes, especially since the thread starter mentionned she *does not* want coarseness, so she can use it for her homework (it's even the title of the thread).

_Salaud_ is most inappropriate in a composition, adding _petit_ will not change that.


----------



## wendysarah

Thanks everyone! I seem to have opened a can of worms ... So i thought I'd attach my draft so far and if anyone can tell me if it seems appropriate, that would be much appreciated. It's a university assignment to write a short story about an event in one's life. Telling this to my friends, I would be using stronger words (bastard is very commonly used in Oz, but still probably not for a uni paper, then again it is a story ...), but I thought maybe connard and salaud might be best avoided. Hence the question ... ----
Thanks again!


Pendant beaucoup des années, j’ai gardé les poulets. Ils étaient mes bébés. Je leur ai parlé, je leur ai caressé - j’adore les poulets. Mais je n’aime pas les renards. J’avais beau faire tout que je puisse de protéger mes poulets, mais toujours, s’ils s’efforcent, ils réussissent à trouver un petit trou, une faiblesse, et ils tuent mes bébés dans la nuit. Cela m’a brisé le cœur chaque fois.

Un nuit, j'étais réveillé par le bruit qui s’éclat du poulailler. Je me suis sauté du lit tout de suite et je me suis trouvé dans le poulailler sans le temps de penser. Voila ! Là ! Le petit filou! J’étais sur le point de le saisir par les mains quand j’ai pensé comme il pourrait me fait mal, avec ses griffes et ses dents. J’ai reculé. J’ai vu des pierres et commencé de jeter les pierres au renard. 

- Prends ça, fripouille! Tu ne vas pas manger mes poulets !

C’était un bordel dans le poulailler – les poules couraient partout, le renard se cachait dans le coin et, tout d’un coup, je me suis rendu compte que j’étais tout nu et créant comme une folle ! Je me suis haussé les épaules et lancé une autre caillou au renard. « Gredin ! » Le renard a échappé en boitant et tous se calmaient.


----------



## philipmay

Very interesting discussion.  I vote for gredin.


----------



## Sbonke

...and "voyou" and "crapule" and "canaille". "Petit filou" and "fripouille" sound too much like you are _fondly_ annoyed.

Also, you may want to avoid using the word "bordel" (very vulgar). I suggest: "c'était la _panique_ dans le poulailler"


----------



## Topsie

"_crapule_" isn't bad! (I mean, it isn't a bad translation - I don't think you would speak fondly of a "_crapule_"
You could also say "_pagaille_" instead of "_bordel_" (commonly used, but rather rude!)


----------



## melu85

After reading you text, 
I'd use "petite vermine" instead of" petit filou"which sounds too cute.
"Prends ça misérable!"
and for the last one, why not "crapule"?


----------



## denkmaler

Can of worms? No, any discussion that runs so long is bound to be interesting. Having now read the text, I see that the problem is not one of vocabulary, but of style or tone. The author obviously has strong negative feelings about this fox, and so the question is how are these feelings suitably to be expressed in words so that the reader empathizes. This is done as much by the choice of words as by the atmosphere created by the style. Since the key word given at the beginning was "bastard" and not "scoundrel," "varlet," "rogue" or similar literary or archaic expression, and since the style of the text does not reflect a corresponding atmosphere, then the principle to apply should be common usage. The author is writing  at the university level (something that was not clear until now) and so the issue of vulgarity is highly relative, especially in this day and age of French presidents going around calling citizens "pauvre con." If she wants to use literary, and so emotionally attenuated words like "gredin," "fripouille," "filou" or, god forbid, "crapule" (not literary and very vulgar), then she is going to have to change her style drastically to reflect the corresponding level of language (as opposed to level of vulgarity).


----------



## Sbonke

What about: sale bête ?
I think this is what I would naturally use if I was mad at an animal but was minding my language...


----------



## melu85

> What about: sale bête ?
> I think this is what I would naturally use if I was mad at an animal but was minding my language...


----------



## xtrasystole

wendysarah said:


> ... Voila ! Là ! Le petit filou! J’étais sur le point de...
> ...
> - Prends ça, fripouille! Tu ne vas pas manger mes poulets !


I agree with Sbonke's _"Sale bête !"_ (also: _"Saleté !"_), all the more as _'le petit filou'_ sounds way too kind in the context. 


... Voila ! Là ! *La sale bête !* J’étais sur le point de...
 ...
- Prends ça, *saleté !* Tu ne vas pas manger mes poulets !


----------



## Etana

"Pendant beaucoup *d'*années, j’ai gardé *des* poulets. Ils étaient mes bébés. Je leur ai parlé, je *les* ai caressé - j’adore *mes* poulets. Mais je n’aime pas les renards. J’avais beau faire tout *ce* que je puisse *pour* protéger mes poulets, mais toujours, s’ils s’efforcent, ils réussissent à trouver un petit trou, une faiblesse, et ils tuent mes bébés dans la nuit. Cela m’a brisé le cœur chaque fois.

Un nuit, j'étais réveillé par le bruit qui s’éclat du poulailler. J*'ai *sauté du lit tout de suite et je me suis trouvé dans le poulailler sans le temps de penser. Voila ! Là ! Saleté! J’étais sur le point de le saisir *de mes* mains quand j’ai pensé *qu'*il pourrait me *faire* mal, avec ses griffes et ses dents. J’ai reculé. J’ai vu des pierres et commencé *à* jeter les pierres au renard. 

- Prends ça, fripouille! Tu ne vas pas manger mes poulets !

C’était le remue-ménage dans le poulailler – les poules couraient partout, le renard se cachait dans le coin et, tout d’un coup, je me suis rendu compte que j’étais tout nu et *criant* comme une folle ! *J'ai* haussé les épaules et lancé une autre caillou au renard. « Sale bête ! » Le renard m'a échappé en boitant et tous se calmaient."

Que je mettrais.


----------



## wendysarah

Merci à tous! Je crois que "sale bête" marche bien. En fait, à ce moment là, "bastard" étais le plus poli mot j'ai utilisé ! En continuant, j'ai trouvé une autre question - est-ce que on ramasse ou rassemble les poulets?

Wendy


----------



## Etana

Entre les deux, je choisirai "rassemble"


----------

